# 250 gallon and one betta?



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am inheriting a few NPT. One is a 250 gallon freshwater and obviously cycled. I was wondering how much is too much for a betta? Would it be too much pressure for one male betta? I am getting the tanks hopefully in the next couple of weeks.
Thank you!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

cjz96 said:


> I am inheriting a few NPT. One is a 250 gallon freshwater and obviously cycled. I was wondering how much is too much for a betta? Would it be too much pressure for one male betta? I am getting the tanks hopefully in the next couple of weeks.
> Thank you!


I'm not sure if it would be too much...maybe for some males..but, I'm thinking a VERY HAPPY BETTA lol!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

More likely a stressed Betta than a happy Betta if you are going to choose the heavily finned males. I would myself actually have a colony of wild Bettas and find a way to heavily planted tank


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mo said:


> More likely a stressed Betta than a happy Betta if you are going to choose the heavily finned males. I would myself actually have a colony of wild Bettas and find a way to heavily planted tank


+1..awesome idea!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

250 gallons seems like serious overkill for one betta...why not divide it a few times and have several very happy bettas in there? maybe vary the sizes so you can have a few normal sized bettas on the sides and a giant or king in the middle?

also, how deep is the tank? i remember my 300 gallon iguana tank was nearly three feet deep, and i can imagine that'd be quite a struggle for bettas to get to the top to breathe, unless the tank was only half filled. (that might be nice though, to have some semi-aquatic plants in with the full aqua plants and give them room to grow above the surface.)


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

It is about 2 and a half feet tall. It is just crazily long. It was mainly a freshwater plant exhibit. I was thinking about putting one of my VT males there. I am not familiar with wild betta at all


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a long way up, can't you do other fishes? I'd love to have a 250 tank with Oscars... The tank is PRETTY big for a Betta...


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I think it is too much.... Any water that is deeper than a foot is starting to get too deep for a betta...they are made for shallower waters


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, thank you! No betta it is. It has been brought up to be just a plant exhibit. I thought one betta couldn't hurt. Now that I think about it, he'd probably get lost in there. :/


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

I also have a few other freshwater npt. The smallest is a 55 gallon. It is maybe a foot and a half tall. Would that also be too much? The 55 gallon has had other fish in there before. Not in there anymore.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, lucky you getting such huge tanks! Since you've decided against putting a betta in (I think he might get lost, too  ), have you looked at doing other fish? Cichlids would be SO COOL! But then, I just really want cichlids of my own haha, so i might be a bit biased.

Anyway, whatever you decide to do, good luck!! And, for the record, I think a 55 gallon might be a bit too big for a single male betta, too. Maybe a sorority would work in there? I have no experience with those, but some of the other members would definitely be able to tell you!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Frankly I would leave betta out of all of those tanks. You have the potential to make amazing communities with those tanks. Having a betta in there limits you significantly as you have to have compatible species.


----------



## Adine (Sep 1, 2012)

How would you ever see the betta... But that would be pretty cool.
A sorority would be fun, I've never had one, but I think I've read plenty enough on here about them.. Just look around too see what ya want.


----------



## Adine (Sep 1, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> Frankly I would leave betta out of all of those tanks. You have the potential to make amazing communities with those tanks. Having a betta in there limits you significantly as you have to have compatible species.


Oops, I didn't see this until after I posted.
I agree with this, but don't some people have a tropical community with a single male betta? But I bet you could do soooo much more than guppies in that big of a tank..


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Adine said:


> Oops, I didn't see this until after I posted.
> I agree with this, but don't some people have a tropical community with a single male betta? But I bet you could do soooo much more than guppies in that big of a tank..


Some people do have tropical communities with a single male betta. But they are limited by betta compatibility. Such as things the betta won't attack or things that won't eat the betta. They are a pretty small fish with some big attitude, and that is hard to work into a lot of tropical communities. 

Those tanks are large enough to build large fish communities. Clown loaches, discus, large cichlids, bichir, knife fish, arrowana, freshwater stingrays (not all together at the same time). All of these fish that aren't suited for "normal sized" communities, but would do great in a tank like this. Why limit yourself with small fish like betta. These tanks have too much potential for that.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

With a tank that large I'd like to have huge schools of teeny tiny fish... Boraras Maculatus or Boraras Brigittae would be perfect. I think such large schools and rapid movement would stress out the betta


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

My late grandfather was fish god. Lol. When he passed, he left his stash of freshwater and salt water tanks to me. He could make basically anything thrive. I'm not so sure with my abilities. I have only ever kept male bettas, occasional goldfish, and guppies by myself. Anything else, i would just give Mr.fish god a visit. Lol. I know there were cichlids in the 55gallon. He was breeding them about 5 years ago. I could try to start it up again.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't do cichlids in an NPT, they will just wreck havock on the plants. Cichlids would be awesome in a rock scale though!

If I were you I would get a huge school of rummynose tetras and some other fish as well. You could try discus as well they, are amazing looking fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Your grandfather sounds like a great man. I had a grandfather who kept fish, but he died before I was old enough to gain any knowledge from him. 

I'm with Mo. If I had a 230 gal I would probably have massive schools of tetra. Cardinal tetra look simply stunning when kept in groups of 100+. They take on a whole different look than even schools of 20 in a 55 gallon. Really, your possibilities are almost endless (I say this because yes there are fish in the hobby which that tank is still too small).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If I had a huge tank, African lungfish all the way.
But that's just me.
You're pretty much limitless, I say look past the betta and find something you really love.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd actually not buy that many fish. Lol.. I'm soo cheap! I would heavily plant the tank and keep water conditions pristine. They'll breed


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

75 female bettas... come on, you where all thinking it! *hides*


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

lol! They are all heaviliy planted, I am thinking about making another 60 gallon tank into a female sorority. I just haven't has any experience with females yet. I liked Olympia's African Lung Fish idea.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck finding one. Can try aquabid. It's my dream fish. They are a real handful though, I would envy you forever if you went with that. If you want to do big fish, just ask and I'll tell you all about them. ;-)
Here's a good profile: African Lung Fish


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Good luck finding one. Can try aquabid. It's my dream fish. They are a real handful though, I would envy you forever if you went with that. If you want to do big fish, just ask and I'll tell you all about them. ;-)
> Here's a good profile: African Lung Fish





seriouslyfish said:


> Lungfish are unpredictable and can bite chunks out of other fish at will.


 :shock: Perhaps I should wait on this...lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, like I said, they are a handful. :lol:


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I think even a 55 gallon is pushing it on deepness /: I wouldn't go over a foot deep personally...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you can try it. If it os heavily planted it shouldnt be a problem. My prediction is that the betta willmostly remain in one specific area in the tank
why not get other fish? you have more than enough room to put schools of fish in there


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That would be an awesome tank plants filter rocks wood.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have a LOT of research to do. I'm looking into some rummynose tetras. Maybe some snails or shrimp? I will also look at the small fish Mo suggested. Has anyone has any experience with freshwater sting rays?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd look into teacup stingrays, small, and hardy for rays.
Also the cheapest pretty sure, the nicer motoro rays run over a thousand dollars. :lol:


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh, jeez! /: Rummynose tetras it is. lol. Or neon tetras. I HAVE had experience with those before. Olympia, btw, I forgot to thank you for helping me heal my fish. Been meaning to PM you. Thank you!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm, which fish was it? I don't remember. :lol:

Yea, the big fish are a big commitment, and really aren't worth it unless you're totally gaga for them.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

This one: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104455&page=8
Thank you! He looks even better than his updated picture now!

And yeah, it's just that...I have no clue how to handle big fishies. They are amazing though. I just wonder if they would disrupt the cycle if i added a big one.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

WOWZA what an improvement!

You'll have to decide between big fish or little fish. Because ever so often, big fish like to eat little fish.
If you want some ideas, you can look up rope fish, bichir, peacock eel, fire eel, African knife fish. Less of a handful than the lung fish or the rays.
If this tank is at least 2 feet wide (pretty sure it would be), you're one of the few lucky contenders for caring for a black ghost knife properly. Really common fish but most of them end up in awfully small tanks.
Also could have a lot of goldfish in there.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks! 

I have always wanted a black ghost. Wouldn't goldfish do something funky to the cycle? There is a huge filtration system, but don't they need like...super extra filtration due to them being messy fish? Of course, a black ghost needs epic filtration too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Heehe, I'd start researching the ghost knife dreams.  They'd make a stunning display with some angel fish and other larger fishies.

Goldfish don't need anything special, just strong filtration.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Otos and cories are good.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Also goldfish like to nibble and tear plants up lol.

Arowana! Is all I have to say, but they can get expensive, I would do small fish with a few "display" fish. So like rainbow fish or angel fish for example.

I wish I could have a huge school of rummies! I only have 10, good sized in a heavily planted NPT though lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Also goldfish like to nibble and tear plants up lol.
> 
> Arowana! Is all I have to say, but they can get expensive, I would do small fish with a few "display" fish. So like rainbow fish or angel fish for example.
> 
> I wish I could have a huge school of rummies! I only have 10, good sized in a heavily planted NPT though lol.


Gold fish are cold water not tropical too so after cycling you would have to get rid of them and adjust temp to.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

MollyJean said:


> 75 female bettas... come on, you where all thinking it! *hides*


I was! LOL. It would be awesome to have a giant sorority lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I was! LOL. It would be awesome to have a giant sorority lol.


Really I was thinking one male in a huge planted tank I always wanted to build 100 gallon filter heater the device that adds CO2 plants male Betta assassin snail.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

5 assassin snails plants rocks wood male Betta.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a bit too large IMO.. For a heavily finned male that would be a bit too big/deep


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

could be a good way to start up a breed barracks....use that monster tank for the females, and get a 5-foot wide shallow tank and divide it for the males


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Gold fish are cold water not tropical too so after cycling you would have to get rid of them and adjust temp to.


Goldfish are actually neither. They originally come from temperate waters. This means that throughout the year they experience temperatures as high as 80F and as low as 40F. Fishbase.org lists the maximum temperature for goldfish as 105F. This is not a healthy level to keep them at permanently, but they can survive up to that level. The myth that goldfish are "coldwater" fish came from the fact that it is slightly easier to keep them at temperatures in the low 70's. They need less oxygen and less food (which of course means less poop). In fact the fancy goldfish shouldn't be kept at temperatures below 70F as their deformed digestive tract has trouble functioning much below that. It's really only the single-tail goldfish that can survive at true coldwater temps. 

That being said, kfryman has a good point. Goldfish can be voracious destroyers of plants. Best not to keep them in a NPT. It would become a natural planted salad bar. :lol:


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

No goldfish it is.  Are black ghost knife fish okay with a heavily planted tank? I have contacted a local fish dealer. Hopefully she'll be able to get back to me on some tetras.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ghost knives love planted tanks. 
What kind of tetra are you looking into, don't want them to become snacks. Congo tetra are large enough. I also love angel fish, which would be great.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am also considering making one tank a sorority tank in the not too distant future.  All the tanks I have are over a foot tall though. The shortest is about a foot and a quarter. Would that be too much for female bettas?


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Ghost knives love planted tanks.
> What kind of tetra are you looking into, don't want them to become snacks. Congo tetra are large enough. I also love angel fish, which would be great.


I was looking into rummynose or just plain neon tetras. lol. I have 2 freakishly big tanks (100+ gallon) and 3 smaller tanks (50-60 gallon). I was thinking maybe making one into a schooling fish tank. I would keep the black ghost in one of the bigger tanks. I still have to research good tankmates though.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

:shock: You have room for all that?
You're gonna need a python. :lol:
Anything peaceful and too big to be eaten is a good tank mate.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Olympia said:


> :shock: You have room for all that?
> You're gonna need a python. :lol:
> Anything peaceful and too big to be eaten is a good tank mate.


Ha, my whole house is now one big aquarium. :shock: Half of it is still in his work place. I'm rehoming tanks that won't fit. A python? The only snake I've ever had was a cornsnake. I'll have to do some more research.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Python water changer.
It will save your life with the big tanks.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Python water changer.
> It will save your life with the big tanks.


THAT kind of python.  Okay. Shows how much research I've gotta do. lol. Well, the tetras should come in about a week. She's getting 16 rummynose to start with. I'll probably be bombarding this thread with questions then. ;-)


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Gold fish are cold water not tropical too so after cycling you would have to get rid of them and adjust temp to.


Never said anything about them being tropical or not in the first place. I said they would wreck havoc on plants...

I would go with rummynoses, they school much more than neons usually do. Unless there is a fish that would try to eat them, say angels... They also school with no predator in the tank, so you won't lose them from that.

You could also get the Aqueon water changer, same thing pretty much.

Keep the 250, that is one huge tank that is also expensive. Lots of options too.


----------

